# The Mosin and 7.62x54r Ammo



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was in a small local gun shop and the owner had a case of Mosin rifles. He said they were selling great they
are cheap and a lot of people that wanted a fire arm but didn't have much cash were buying them.
When I think about it where are you going to buy a easy 400 yard gun for under $150 bucks?
And it seems that just about all the gun shops are stocking them now.
I know they are obsolete, heavy, and sort of ugly. But there seems to be a growing feeling in this country
that everyone should own a firearm. Almost like the calm before the storm. It seems like a lot of people
are starting to listen to that little voice in the back of there mind telling them about self preservation.
Some have the money to buy a AR but they are just not ready to admit what they are really thinking
and a rifle and ammo on the ready makes them feel safer.--As it should.
What a great way to arm the masses cheaply. Think about it lots of people with Mosins instead of lots
of people with no gun at all. It could make a big difference.

So now the Mosin has two buyers people with just a little cash and also some that have some money but
just want a cheap firearm. from what I see on line and just sort of checking things out it looks like they
are selling well coast to coast. -- And that's a good thing-- 
BUT,,,,,,,Don't you think that will catch up with the cheap left over military ammo? I do maybe I'm wrong.
I'm going to stock up on 7.62x54r ammo are you? Might make great hand outs some day soon. 

The gun shop owner is no dummy when it comes to sales and marketing. He told me that if I keep a Mosin
in good shape I could trade the gun and any ammo back in on a more expensive gun and he would give me
full price as a trade in. Why not? He can resell it at no loss -or small profit-- And increase the sales of the
more expensive guns and help arm the people at the same time. 

Heck it's like buying a gift certificate for yourself. -- sounds like a solid plan to me -- 
And yes I bought a gift certificate for myself. 

I lost $20 on a bet and got to see a $99 Mosin bust a can of beans at 100 yards--Good investment
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mosin you have my respect,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I own a Chinese type 53, a clone of the Russian M44. I don't know why everyone doesn't have at least one of these and a spam can of ammo. Time tested, cheap, accurate and fun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a few thousand rounds for my Mosins put back.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Had three young guys stop by my place one day, . . . they had bought one, . . . went to the local range, . . . it was closed.

They spotted my range, . . . came up telling me their story, . . . asked if they could check out their new rifle.

I felt generous that day, . . . said OK.

I still chuckle, . . . not sure any had ever shot anything like that before. The skinny kid had it clear out on the edge of his shoulder with that chicken wing folded in tight, . . . I think he's still looking for the rest of the pieces of his shoulder, . . . he's sure he lost some of them.

The little pudgy one was a glutton for punishment, . . . and he got it, . . . was holding it loose, . . . you could see it slamming back in to him.

Anyway, . . . they only had 50 rounds, . . . and I think they were happy when the last one went bang.

Thanks for reminding me, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Had three young guys stop by my place one day, . . . they had bought one, . . . went to the local range, . . . it was closed.
> 
> They spotted my range, . . . came up telling me their story, . . . asked if they could check out their new rifle.
> 
> ...


 I like that story,,,,,,,, Made me smile


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You make some good points there Budgetprepp-n. Its hard to argue those points with you. I finally broke down and got one about a year ago as did my nephew for his first gun. I mainly got it as a way to break down the huge stash of 7.62x39 I have in the event Obama comes for my AK's and SKS's but was willing to let me keep my 91/30. My nephew is just getting into the prepping thing and wanted something as well. So we got one a piece. Been thinking about getting a couple of more if I can catch them on sale. They aren't a tack driver but there minute of bad guy about as far as you can see them through irons. Its not a work of art but a work of rugged simplicity. The ammo is still pretty cheap and it still comes in sealed tins for long term storage for a rainy day if it comes. Plus I remember a time when I used to be able to get SKS's for 79.00 fun dollars...Russian ones with Laminated stocks in new unissued condition...those days are long gone and I wished like hell I would have got when the getting was so good! I got a couple but I should have got a crate of them!!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My Mosin is one rifle that has stayed with me for several years. Guns always come and go, but that one has stayed. And I love it. And I have close to 1000 rounds for it, stripper clips loaded, ammo pouches loaded and it is ready to go. It is clean with a shiny bore, excellent rifling, cut down to 16" and some change with a nice crown job and a Scout Scope on it. 

I can put a round through your head at 200 yards, or set you on fire with it in my living room as I cauterize the bullet hole I put in you while simultaneously blowing out my windows from the over-pressure. If I run out of ammo, I can beat you to death with it using the steel buttplate, or shank you with the AK bayonet I fit to the barrel. It's utilitarian that way. 

It is for all practical purposes, my go to, beater, not afraid to drop it, soil it, get it wet, or worry about it breaking, I'm gonna kill you rifle. 

Long Live the Mosin.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised at just how accurate the Mosin is. Just a reminder, because of an executive order by Obama there won't be any more Mosins or SKS's imported into the U.S.. They are just tooooooo dangerous for citizens to own.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at just how accurate the Mosin is. Just a reminder, because of an executive order by Obama there won't be any more Mosins or SKS's imported into the U.S.. They are just tooooooo dangerous for citizens to own.


Not so. Obama's Executive Order only applied to weapons made in the US and sent to other nations as foreign aid. Such as the M1 Garands and M1 Carbines that were set to be re-imported from Korea.
Or like my Model 1903A3 that was re-imported from Greece.
Foriegn made firearms imported into the US are not touched by this EO.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That "Executive Order" was utterly political. In 25 years of being a street level cop and investigator I have never seen or heard of anyone being killed by an M1 Garand, carbine or M1903. I have never heard of one being used in a crime for that matter. Now those beautiful, American rifles will rot in some foreign warehouse. It's a shame really.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was in a small local gun shop and the owner had a case of Mosin rifles. He said they were selling great they
> are cheap and a lot of people that wanted a fire arm but didn't have much cash were buying them.
> When I think about it where are you going to buy a easy 400 yard gun for under $150 bucks?
> And it seems that just about all the gun shops are stocking them now.
> ...


We shouldn't have to worry too much about 7.62x54R not being available. Last I knew, the PK machine gun was still in service and it also fires the 7.62x54R so the Russians are still manufacturing the ammo. Most of the Russian surplus stuff that I have seen has been old stuff, usually 1970's or earlier production which leads me to believe that they are rotating that stuff out for newer production ammo. They probably have a schedule to replace their ammo after so many decades of storage.

-Infidel


----------

